# "Revenue has sent you new correspondence"



## dub_nerd (25 Oct 2017)

Whenever Revenue are about to put something in my ROS Inbox I get an email like this:



> *Revenue has sent you new correspondence.*
> 
> If you are a ROS Business user, please access your ROS Services to view this correspondence in your *"Revenue Record"*.



The thing is, the mail arrives way before the ROS Inbox item, possibly by up to a week. By the time the item is viewable you've forgotten the mail. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Oct 2017)

That has never happened me. Once I get the email, the correspondence is there. 

Brendan


----------



## DB74 (25 Oct 2017)

I hadn't noticed anything like that

I check the inbox every day anyway but I generally try to keep it clear so when an email does come in and I check it then there is usually something new there


----------



## losttheplot (25 Oct 2017)

Always there when I get the mail too.


----------



## dub_nerd (25 Oct 2017)

So it _is_ just me? That's bizarre. The Inbox item is _never_ there for me when I get the email. I always have to wait, by varying amounts. I have a mail from  today at 9am, and as of now (2pm) there is nothing in ROS. From experience I fully expect it will appear in the next few days, and I have to keep the email flagged to remind me to go check.


----------



## tallpaul (25 Oct 2017)

Coincidentally, I received that message from Revenue this morning and indeed the relevant document was there when I went online.


----------



## Eithneangela (25 Oct 2017)

Same here. Updated message always there once I receive email.


----------



## newtothis (26 Oct 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> So it _is_ just me? That's bizarre. The Inbox item is _never_ there for me when I get the email. I always have to wait, by varying amounts. I have a mail from  today at 9am, and as of now (2pm) there is nothing in ROS. From experience I fully expect it will appear in the next few days, and I have to keep the email flagged to remind me to go check.



You can rest easy - it's not just you.

Whilst I almost always have received the Inbox item when I go to check on receipt of the email notification, it has happened to me a few times that nothing was there. The first time it happened I rang up to see what the story was. They didn't seem in the least bit surprised: I was told that "sometimes the notification email is sent before the item to which it refers is available". I was left with the impression this was just a technical glitch, not that that inspires much confidence.


----------



## dub_nerd (27 Oct 2017)

The item eventually arrived after somewhere between 8 and 16 hours. (A nice LPT bill  ). I flagged it with Revenue and will see what they say ... probably nothing. Seems like a small thing but actually, if I didn't remember to flag the email, I'd quite possibly have forgotten to pay my 2018 LPT as I don't access ROS very often.


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Oct 2017)

Dub. Did you not get a reminder in the post to pay your LPT?


----------



## dub_nerd (27 Oct 2017)

Not that I remember.


----------



## dub_nerd (28 Oct 2017)

Got the following reply from Revenue:

_Dear ros Customer No items delivered to Inboxes last night, they will be there by tomorrow. I regret any inconvience caused Regards A. Person roshelpdesk_

No explanation why it happens all the time, and to some customers but not others. Anyway, no big deal. Seems like it's just a procedural thing with Revenue and nothing to worry about. If it was me I'd write the system such that the emails only got triggered when the Inboxes were updated. But that's just me and my perverse logic.


----------



## Chelseablue (3 Nov 2017)

Has anyone experience problems in viewing pdf documents on PAYE anytime.

I received an email notifying that I had correspondence in “My documents” this morning however when I log in there was no new document.

They have now appeared some hours later; however I can not open them or can not open any older documents.



Has anyone else similar problem with Revenue web site.



Btw my adobe reader in up to date



Thanks


----------



## dub_nerd (3 Nov 2017)

Chelseablue said:


> however I can not open them or can not open any older documents.


What problem is occurring? Has your browser got the right association for pdf documents?


----------



## cremeegg (3 Nov 2017)

Chelseablue said:


> Has anyone experience problems in viewing pdf documents on PAYE anytime.



I used to have this problem all the time.

It was caused by Adobe Reader and permissions for one version and using another, approximately. I switched browser to Chrome and that works ok.


----------



## newtothis (3 Nov 2017)

Chelseablue said:


> Has anyone experience problems in viewing pdf documents on PAYE anytime.



Yes, me! Not so much lately. I found that sometimes coming back to it the next day helped, or using an alternative browser. Seems to be largely fixed now, though. As with the email notifications ariving ahead of the document to which they refer, not somethking that inspires confidence.


----------



## Chelseablue (3 Nov 2017)

Thanks Cremeegg, it was Chrome that was my problem, I used Firefox browser and got the document, a P21 with an overpayment, happy days


----------



## DavyD_83 (22 Feb 2018)

I am of no help here, but just to add that I am also experiencing the "notification of correspondence, before docs are available" issue.
It is really annoying, and has been this way since I signed up to the service.
If anybody does discover a reason or anything that can be done to my account to fix this I would appreciate it being shared.
Although, I suspect it is just how it is for now.

I'm still shocked by how useful and reliable the system is apart from this. (the benefit of incredibly low expectations fro public services in this country)


----------



## dub_nerd (22 Feb 2018)

DavyD_83 said:


> It is really annoying, and has been this way since I signed up to the service.



Was the same for me for years, but recently for some strange reason I started getting the notifications in a more timely fashion, i.e. _after_ the Inbox item arrived. Probably just a fluke.

Agree with you -- the ROS system is actually pretty functional in spite of a sometimes quirky interface.


----------

